

The Perils of Stacking - Titanous
http://coding.scribd.com/2010/06/01/the-perils-of-stacking/

======
staunch
I'm impressed with what they're doing and with the well-written descriptions.
I hope they don't stop at 4 posts.

------
mootothemax
Fascinating insight into a real-world problem, and hopefully one that I never
personally have to deal with ;)

I've found it interesting to observe when loading up huge PDFs. The London
Underground map PDF is an example which has always taken an age to sort itself
out no matter how powerful a machine I'm working on.

Fascinating writing by scribd though, hope they continue the series.

------
ramchip
Too bad Scribd doesn't work at all for me since the switch to their new viewer
(Opera 10.53 at home and some old Firefox at the university computer lab).

